

Show HN: Nach – Personal goal setting for the highly ambitious - jamesisaac
https://nachapp.com

======
jamesisaac
This is something I started working on around a year ago to scratch a personal
itch - none of the goal setting / task management tools I could find really
felt like they were aimed at power users. It's been a big help for me in
overcoming procrastination, and focusing myself towards the big things I want
to achieve.

Would love some feedback, and happy to answer any questions.

------
kovacs
Wow... you've done a hell of a lot of work on this app and it shows! Great
job! Your video is well done too. I'm working on something right now that does
a portion of what you've got here and it was the same thing... I had an itch
to scratch :-) Best of luck with it!

